# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Roll-on Render??

## Haveago1

Great, a new sub forum and mine is the first post.... 
This was raised previously but seemd to die off without any definitive comments either way...possibly as it appears to be a new product that has not been put to the practical test yet by Forumites 
Is the new Roll On Render I saw at Bunnings on the weekend any good? This is a dry compound that is mixed up and 'easily applied with a roller'... 
Textured render paint certainly did not live up to the promise and needed quite a few coats to hide mortar joins, is this stuff any better? 
Has anybody used it yet and what have the results been like?

----------


## murray44

I saw a roll on render product on Better Homes and Gardens last week. Well actually not sure if it was classed as render or 'thick paint'. It was very textured though. 
The problem with most of them seems to be the mortar joints, you generally still need to use a brush (unless you happen to have flush mortar). 
I have no personal experience, just my observations.

----------


## Master Splinter

You can always prepare a wall for render by bagging it - basically apply a sloppy mortar mix with a broom and then smoothing it out with a wooden float.  Cheaper than using the acrylic mortar mix to fill joint lines.

----------


## lbg

Bought it, used it, loved it - first time rendering anything.  
Rendered an internal toilet, so small space - came up great. You need to get : 
the "starter" kit - which has a trowel, intro dvd & scraper
the bags of render-it
and the primer which is in a small tub
plastic trowel for floating off
textured roller 
I just bought the starter kit first and watched the DVD to make sure I was happy with the process.
DVD tells you everything you need to know (even for a novice like me). I did find that the render dried out in the bucket rather quickly, which made the "roll-on" quite difficult as I went. I found that it was easier to trowel on, scrape and float off. 
I'm planning on doing a bedroom wall next weekend, so hopefully another good experience. Actually, I expect this will be easier because manuvering in the toilet space was a pain in the ass.

----------


## monz

Where did you get the starter kit from

----------


## lbg

Bunnings had it all

----------


## the.j

The concoction is a little unconventional -  seems like part tiling cement & render cement - with small foam balls ?  
It sticks well and good to work with, but I too found it better to trowel than rollon. 
The roll-on looks good for TV & the instructional video - but I think water addition requirements labelled on packaging might need beefing up? 
I also got the starter pack - but here in WA - my experience was not quite the same as the video - where I definitely needed to trowel - rather than roll on..

----------


## autogenous

What's the cost associated with this product? 
20 Litres? 
Is it dry mixed when you purchase it? 
Just found this...  http://www.rollonrender.com.au/

----------


## the.j

Bunnings Prices, W.A May 2010
-17kg dry mix @ $29
Depending on application 5m2 - 17m2 according to packaging
-(PVA?) Primer $21 for 2litres
-texture spaghetti roller - $20
-Starter package (contains - training dvd + squeegee + grinding float) $18 
Thus far, is the most expensive for what I need to do (only realised it after having done some of the job  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )   
My house has 10-15mm raked brick joints - and the material doesn't just roll on.  Having looked at the DVD again, the joints being rolled over are at least half as deep..  
So I will go back to bondall or Cement Australia render-it @$10 for 20kg ([ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-VOpr7CEqc]YouTube - DIY - How to render a wall[/ame]) 
Cheers
J

----------


## lbg

Since my post back in December, I've since tried using acrylic render and trowelling it on. I was much happier with the result, was much easier than roll-on and the finished surface was alot smoother. The price is also significantly different - I think it's still $29 for a bag of 20kg roll-on vs. $15 for acrylic 20kg. 
I've still got along way to go, but I'm really happy with the fireplace I rendered over a weekend using acrylic. I think the floating off part with the styrene trowel is where I can improve most  :Smilie:  Roll-on wouldn't have been suitable anyway as I did need 2 layers to build it out before the final coat.

----------


## the.j

*lbg* - doh - I wish you mentioned your recent experience before I went down a certain path! 
ah.. I put it down to paid education for me  :Redface: ) 
All the best
J

----------

